# Slow and Steady Wins the Race



## bradbury

Hello everyone, I have been searching for quite some time now and was wondering if anyone can get me a translation or near translation to the phrase, "Slow and Steady Wins the Race."

In German, according to Wikiquote its equivalent is "Eile mit Weile."

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rocamadour

Hi bradbury! 
I think it could be "Festina lente"...


----------



## bradbury

hey roc, 

thanks for the prompt response... I searched the internet for the term you suggested, "festina lente" and I understand it to translate to "hurry slowly," which I _guess_ could be the equivalent of slow and steady, since "Eile mit Weile" means "Hurry with leisure" in German. My only problem here is that Hurry slowly does not have the same meaning here, but I wonder if that is as close as i'm going to get.


----------



## rocamadour

bradbury said:


> hey roc,
> 
> thanks for the prompt response... I searched the internet for the term you suggested, "festina lente" and I understand it to translate to "hurry slowly," which I _guess_ could be the equivalent of slow and steady, since "Eile mit Weile" means "Hurry with leisure" in German. My only problem here is that Hurry slowly does not have the same meaning here, but I wonder if that is as close as i'm going to get.


 
Hi again brad and welcome to the forum! 
I think the problem is that the original saying is latin, and from it each language has created its own proverb or "motto"...(in Italian we have "Chi va piano va sano e va lontano"). Anyway wait for other forum users, maybe a good solution will jump out!


----------



## bradbury

I will Roc, thank you for your help! 

With that said, any other takers out there?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I found this version of the Tortoise and the Hare in Latin, and it's moral is

Celeritas et superbia constantia vincuntur.

which could be translated, "Speed and arrogance are defeated by perseverance." I don't know if that's close enough to what you're looking for.


----------



## bradbury

Actually, that's great! Which word means perserverance? Does constantia mean perserverance?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Yes, it's _constantia_.


----------



## torybaby

"Festina lente" means definitely "Eile mit Weile". Alexander the Great said this once. This was in my Latin books some years ago, but I remember it pretty clearly, because I use this saying quite often. It´s one of my favourites *g*


----------



## bradbury

Well thank you everyone... the reason I ask this is because I have this really crazy idea for a tattoo I want to get. It's going to have a tortoise with a 1st place ribbon in it's mouth and the words "Festina Lente" or "Constantia" under it, I haven't decided yet!


----------

